# Anyone at CRM?



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

[size=12pt]Anyone have any thoughts on CRM London for egg sharing/IVF? There seems to be a lot of comments on Lister and LWC, but not many on CRM or The Bridge.

Thanks,
Em


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had DE from Crm and it was fine, they have the shortest waiting list so matching people quicker and have plenty of recipients waiting.
I did 2 IVF cycles at the Bridge but wouldn't recommend them, only when you go elsewhere do you realise how things 'should' have been done


----------

